# What are your favorite Watch Faces?



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

The one beautiful thing about having a Smart Watch is that you can change the face (unless it's an Apple Watch) to something completely custom. What are your favorites?






My Akemo Globemaster (Omega knock off)






My Hamiltown New York (Hamilton Khaki inspired, with different cityscape backgrounds from NYC)


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Anything that's not a knockoff of an existing design, first of all.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

So says an Apple sheeple.... HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> Anything that's not a knockoff of an existing design, first of all.


That's not a watch face.


----------



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

Buhma55c said:


> So says an Apple sheeple.... HAHAHAHAHA


He's just jealous his Apple Watch won't let him change watch faces...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ebongoode said:


> That's not a watch face.


Of course it's not.

Just as yours aren't Hamilton or Omega.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah....REAL ORIGINAL


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Of course it's not.
> 
> Just as yours aren't Hamilton or Omega.


----------



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

Buhma55c said:


> Yeah....REAL ORIGINAL


Beat me to the punch. I was about to say - it's like saying Apple Watch's Mickey Mouse face is original, but it's all just Pixels on a screen.


----------



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

The beautiful thing about working on smart watches is you can do things that can't be done physically - like this one.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Ebongoode said:


> Beat me to the punch. I was about to say - it's like saying Apple Watch's Mickey Mouse face is original, but it's all just Pixels on a screen.


He's just an Apple sheeple thats mad that his most expensive watch is the Apple watch! 

I have no problems putting different watch faces on my smartwatch....AND I have the real ones in my collection










There's no reason to be a snob about Apple watch... It just makes them look like pathetic, jealous toolbags IMHO.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*yawn*


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> *yawn*


Exactly! You make everyone else yawn with your posts...I mean the first reply? This post had nothing to do with A(hole) watch. R U in that much of a need for attention?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Anything that's not a knockoff of an existing design, first of all.


Thats not what your lord and savior said.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Buhma55c said:


> Yeah....REAL ORIGINAL





Ebongoode said:


> Beat me to the punch. I was about to say - it's like saying Apple Watch's Mickey Mouse face is original, but it's all just Pixels on a screen.


As far as smartwatch faces go, making the feet tap in rhythm with the seconds, changing outfit colors, and speaking the time are hard to do on a traditional watch-pixels on a screen can add elegant updates to a classic watch face.

As long as Apple has the appropriate licenses from Disney, what's the big deal? Anyways, you won't see an official Rolex face on an AW; Apple won't get a license for that.

Probably this thread would've gone to hell more slowly if it the OP had limited the discussion to official and officially licensed smartwatch faces. For some reason, discussions of fake watch faces isn't in poor taste like discussions of fake watches?

I'd love a Seiko Cocktail Time. But the beauty of the watch is the play of light off the texture of the face and so, I don't really see the point of putting that into a smartwatch that can't replicate the relationship between light and texture. A smartwatch face designer can try, but then you end up with a fake watch face with fake lighting effects. They might photograph well enough, but once you see them in real life, you do notice how they don't react to real light the way a real watch face would.

Would the Hermès watch face on the AW be considered elegant if it went with the faux lighting effect? Or maybe, as a brand, Hermès as a company was simply confident in the strength of company's image to rely on mostly typography to relay the uniqueness of the brand.

As for smartwatches, you can't easily put a sine wave of the sun's position in the sky on a traditional watch face, but that's no big deal on a smartwatch and it makes for a way of telling the time that the smartwatch excels at. Photo of a skyline that changes with the time; the planet earth, with real time night and day areas, positioned so that your position on earth is what you're looking at; butterflies flapping their wings or flowers blooming; the number of steps you took and calories you burned; a photo album of your children-these are the kinds of watch faces that smartwatches do excel at without pretending to be something they're not.


----------



## Ebongoode (Mar 3, 2017)

ScentedLead: The problem was that an Apple Watch aficionado was criticizing me for designing "unoriginal" watch faces. (I design them for the Samsung Gear S3 - and I've done some imitations of some well known faces). Hence, the response saying that the Apple Watch faces were "so original"...


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> As far as smartwatch faces go, making the feet tap in rhythm with the seconds, changing outfit colors, and speaking the time are hard to do on a traditional watch-pixels on a screen can add elegant updates to a classic watch face.
> 
> As long as Apple has the appropriate licenses from Disney, what's the big deal? Anyways, you won't see an official Rolex face on an AW; Apple won't get a license for that.
> 
> ...


At least your response was more than just a grunt of disapproval. Having said that, I know of no one who sees a smartwatch with a face of another famous brand mistake it for the real thing. In fact anyone with a smartwatch in general and Apple specifically, all you see most of the time is a black screen...

Having a couple of high end watches in my collection, I am NOT offended if some smartwatch owners decide to put a watch face that happens to mimic one of my watches. Why do you care? Do you think people will mistake a $400 electronic gadget with a >$5000 premium watch?

Smartwatches have the ability (except the apple watch) to be able to have people design not only dials of famous makes but also their own unique designs...why not have both? Thats part of the fun for these types of watches.

As for the Apple watch Mickey watch face, thats just blatant marketing and pandering....and it's actually gross! Like obvious product placements in a movie.

It's not hard to make an animated loop for a watch face, hell the Android community has 100s of animated watch faces....what is hard is a real mechanical complication with animitronics of birds chirping or a rotating tourbillon.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Why be lazy and copy an existing design when the display is capable of so much more?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Why be lazy and copy an existing technology when the smartphone is capable of so much more?


Fixed it for you!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Buhma55c said:


> Fixed it for you!


Love ya too, bruh. Why else do you hump my leg at every chance you get?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Love ya too, bruh. Why else do you hump my leg at every chance you get?


1. You hijacked this thread from your first post.

2....


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Buhma55c said:


> At least your response was more than just a grunt of disapproval. Having said that, I know of no one who sees a smartwatch with a face of another famous brand mistake it for the real thing. In fact anyone with a smartwatch in general and Apple specifically, all you see most of the time is a black screen...
> 
> Having a couple of high end watches in my collection, I am NOT offended if some smartwatch owners decide to put a watch face that happens to mimic one of my watches. Why do you care? Do you think people will mistake a $400 electronic gadget with a >$5000 premium watch?


The problem isn't that it could be mistaken for the real thing. Pixels on screen can't replicate the effect of real light interacting with real textures. The problem is that it could never be mistaken for the real thing. It's like taking a ballpoint pen and putting a feather on it. Obviously no one will mistake the ballpoint for a quill but, why would you do that? Unless you're whimsy and/or artistic, it's hard to do that without coming off as pretentious.



> As for the Apple watch Mickey watch face, thats just blatant marketing and pandering....and it's actually gross! Like obvious product placements in a movie.


But that's how Disney rolls-Disney inserts itself wherever it can.


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Ebongoode said:


> ScentedLead: The problem was that an Apple Watch aficionado was criticizing me for designing "unoriginal" watch faces. (I design them for the Samsung Gear S3 - and I've done some imitations of some well known faces). Hence, the response saying that the Apple Watch faces were "so original"...


I don't see why Apple has to be so original with the Mickey Mouse face when it's Disney's intellectual property that Apple is licensing, meaning that Apple has Disney's standards and guidelines to conform to. Apple added what it could-outfit colors, tapping feet, speech-while keeping within Disney's branding. What more could Apple have done in that situation to make you happy?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

The poor OP! The title CLEARLY ASKS what people's favorite watch faces are, yet you two are here trying to police what others like. That just rankles me because much like Apple culture, it denies freedom of expression. Damn fascists with thought crimes eh?

As for the original topic...here's my favorite watch face.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

scentedlead said:


> I don't see why Apple has to be so original with the Mickey Mouse face when it's Disney's intellectual property that Apple is licensing, meaning that Apple has Disney's standards and guidelines to conform to. Apple added what it could-outfit colors, tapping feet, speech-while keeping within Disney's branding. What more could Apple have done in that situation to make you happy?


Apple watch is just a useless toy. I'd have rather spent $10k on a Patek than that ugly piece of junk. No amount of cutesy and gross marketing from Disney or Apple can make up for the flawed tech that is the Apple Watch....sales numbers have proved that it was just a fad.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's another DUMB idea from Apple....so they make a square watch....why have a ROUND face on it? 









Make all the excuses you want....Apple WISHES they made a round smartwatch...no denying it....once they do....Mark my words all the Apple sycophants will change their tune to "Apple had another innovation! Of course round!"


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Yeah....real original....taking wallpapers and characters from someone else and throwing a clock on it....


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

Let's see....7 out of 12 watch faces are round on a square watch....I wonder what form factor Apple Watch is trying to copy? Can't they be original and work within their own form factor?


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

I think Casio should sue! Clearly a COPY!


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

You think you can stop this monstrosity? The dials don't even work! Talk about lame!


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

One more for good measure









My point...don't be calling the pot black...Mr. Kettle....when that turtleneck wearing, faux hippie, great dictato...er leader, Steve Jobs himself said "Great artists steal"


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

This is fantastic. It's like watching a monkey playing with his own poop.

The great thing is, I can walk away; when I peek in again, he's even poopier.


----------



## Buhma55c (Jul 11, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> This is fantastic. It's like watching a monkey playing with his own poop.
> 
> The great thing is, I can walk away; when I peek in again, he's even poopier.


THATS RACIST! I'm a person of color! Are you calling me a monkey? Great your true self comes out. You will be reported


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Errr. Best that this one is locked before it gets any stranger.


----------

